# Dock Weed



## HankTheTank (May 17, 2012)

Is Dock Weed poisonous to goats? Some people say it is, others say it isn't, so I have no idea... 

Anyone know?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 18, 2012)

Yes and no....it does have some toxic elements in its leaves but I believe they would have to consume a great deal in order for there to be a reaction.  Pine needles, for example, are toxic to goats and can cause them abort but many people give their goat pine prunings as a snack and allow them to browse the trees also and have no problem.

I have some links to some nice resources on my webpage...be back with some in a sec....


Okay here are a few that I use to look up plants

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/

http://www.vet.purdue.edu/toxic/cover1.htm

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/plants/

http://pearcepastures.weebly.com/goat-web-links.html


----------



## marlowmanor (May 18, 2012)

I didn't know pine needles were toxic to goats.   I had heard they were a natural wormer if the goats snacked on them. I've cut branches and small pines for our goats and they love them. Should they not be fed any pine at all?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 18, 2012)

I think is fine really.  What I have read is that it can do harm but it probably won't.  Cattle are more susceptible to harm from eating pine than goats but pine is listed on several lists from universities as a potential source of poisoning for goats (so are oak leaves which mine adore).  Mine have eaten small bits before and I know lots of people actually give it to their goats (they do love it).  There are much more dangerous plants/trees out there.


----------



## marlowmanor (May 18, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I think is fine really.  What I have read is that it can do harm but it probably won't.  Cattle are more susceptible to harm from eating pine than goats but pine is listed on several lists from universities as a potential source of poisoning for goats (so are oak leaves which mine adore).  Mine have eaten small bits before and I know lots of people actually give it to their goats (they do love it).  There are much more dangerous plants/trees out there.


Your earlier links are handy. I saved a few to my favorites list. 

My 2 goats so far have ate just about any type of tree/weed browse we throw to them. Some of them I swear they leave to dry just to have "goat chips"! There is one tree right now that they are taking their sweet time on. I have no clue what type of tree it is but they are very slowly eating the leaves off it. It doesn't appear to be their favorite.


----------



## elevan (May 18, 2012)

Everything can be toxic if eaten in sufficient quantity.  Most things that are listed as toxic generally never cause a problem.

I like the list here:  http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/comlist.html


----------



## redtailgal (May 18, 2012)

I agree with what Elevan said, but wanted to add also, that the time of year can come into play alot when dealing with toxicity of plants.

For instance, Oak.......while its listed as a toxic plant, most critters wont have a problem with it during its dormant phase, or in the spring or summer.  Its in the fall that most of the troubles arise,* in my opinion*.   the oaks are preparing for their dormant phase at this point, and the chemical levels alter a bit to ready the plants, strengthen the roots, etc.  It coincides with the dropping of acorns (the acorns have cause more problems that any other plant or plant product around here, have killed a number of cattle and horses from colic and bloat).  I hope that made sense.......the chemical levels seem to be at their harshest (not meaning highest) when the acorns drop.  An azalea would be most dangerous right before a bloom.......get what I am saying?

So at our house, when we see the acorns on the ground, the livestock is denied access to the woods.  By the time the acorns have dried, we let them back in.  It usually only take 6-8 weeks.


----------



## secuono (May 18, 2012)

The older leaves harbor more toxin than the new, green leaves. Rabbits LOVE them and so do my sheep. Donno if that helps w/your goat Q.


----------



## redtailgal (May 18, 2012)

While Secuono is correct about MOST plants, it depends on which chemical aspect of the plant is toxic.  With some plants, the leaves are much more toxic or strong when they are young, because the chemicals secreted to initiate growth are more concentrated.  Hemp is one of these, as is poison ivy/oak and poison sumac.  Other plants may put out the more toxic chemical to induce blooming, such as the Rhododendron and Azalea.

I pulled some of my herbal materials and studied a little on your Dock weed.  It's known to cause dermatitis during the spring and summer months in both poultry and mammals.  Some toxicity in cattle during late summer (esp in a drought when the chemicals are more concentrated) and fall, but these cattle ate a large amount of the leaves (estimated at 90% of their diet).  Its also known to cause HIGH toxicty in poultry from spring buds until total dormancy.  I couldn't find anything about goats, but I'd assume the same precautions for them as I would cattle.

Now, for the boring scientific explanation IF you want a ton of completely useless detail from an incredibly bored woman:

In humans, it causes severe gastric upset, and is not fatal unless ingested in large amounts. 

Some cultures used the seeds and roasted them for a use similar to how we use coffee today.  There are native american tribes that use them for this purpose today.

The ROOT of the Dock weed plant is particularly dangerous if eaten, and can cause extreme skin rash in some people or critters.  If you decide to pull the dock weed, wash your hands thoroughly when you are finished (a rinse of lemon juice is good to get toxins and toxic plant oils like poison ivy off your hands).

Dock weed, however does have some interesting medicinal uses.  The leaves can be  used as a laxative, in small amounts. AND ironically enough, if the root is thoroughly boiled with several changes of water, it is supposed to make an excellent salve for cuts, burns and rashes.  The leaves are high in the B vitamins as well as potassium and iron.

The toxicity of this plant comes from oxalic acid (hence the need to boil and steep the plant before using).  Oxalic acid is a major component of the same black tea that we use every day.  However, LARGE amounts of oxalic acid inhibit the bodies ability to absorb certain minerals, usually death occurs from the lack of minerals.  The smaller levels that we get in normal foods, such as mustard greens, turnips, chard and spinach (and a glass of tea) are secreted out by our urinary system.

As the plant ages, the acid builds up in the leaves and will form small crystals that take longer for the body to rid itself of, thus causing the toxicity.  One of the most common plants with oxalic acid is Rhubarb.  This is why we eat the stalks and not the leaves.

It takes about 25 grams of oxalic acid to cause the death of a 150pound human, but symptoms will show at roughly 10 grams, causing severe gastric upset (literally spewing from both ends) and lack of appetite......thus the body provides its own defense from poisoning in many circumstances.

So um, ok, thanks for reading my boring essay about nothing.

I'm a leaf geek with nothing to do.  I just cant help it!


----------



## secuono (May 18, 2012)

I pull up dock all the time, rabbit people also pull it by naked hand and I have yet to hear that it causes an issue. Must be just that rare. 
Could just try some and see what happens or find a goat forum and ask them.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for this Red...found it really interesting and you are not boring....LOLOLOL...you are bored while recovering...I'm a bit of a plant geek myself


----------

